# Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2012)

*Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?


----------



## Allwisser (26. März 2012)

*Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

da kann herr lammert aber froh sein, dass er falsch liegt. inzwischen wird doch in foren (hier z.b. *hust) so viel zensiert, dass meine seine meinung gar nicht mehr klar kundtun kann. sonst hätte ich hier nämlich auch was ganz anderes zu der person lammert geschrieben. soll er sich freuen...


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Teilweise hat er Recht. Jeder Knilch versteckt sich heutzutage hinter seinen Forennick und hat nen "dicken Hals" im Internet. Zu Hause nen kleines Würmchen aber im Internet ne dicke Welle machen und rumtrollen. Vor allem meinen sie dann noch wirklich anonym zu sein.


----------



## A3000T (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Das ist zwar richtig, bleibt aber hoffentlich auch so. Mir ist es allemal lieber von irgendeinem Stubentiger doof angequatscht zu werden (da stellt man einfach auf Durchzug) als mit meinen reellen Daten durchs Netz zu pflügen.


----------



## rabe08 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Tja, scheint nicht für jeden Politiker schön zu sein, mal direkt vom Souverän zu hören... Das bei der Politik (ich nehme da keine Partei aus) auch mal heftige Reaktionen kommen, sollte nicht überraschen. Mal als Beispiel: seit vielen Jahren Reallohnsenkungen, aber hunderte Milliarden nach Griechenland schieben. 

Ansonsten: So schlimm finde ich den Ton in den meisten Foren nicht. Ein gepflegter Diskurs macht doch auch Spaß.


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Was zeichnet den guten Mann denn aus, dass er sich in so ein Urteil versteigen kann? Ich gebe ihm zwar zum Teil Recht, aber hege die Vermutung, dass er nur nachplappert. 

Dass er sich tatsächlich über lange Zeit selbst am Betrieb eines Forums beteiligt hat, bezweifle ich nämlich stark... In den Foren in denen ich bis jetzt unterwegs war und bin, sind rohe Diffamierungen nämlich sehr selten. Soviele Foren sind es aber auch nicht, das gebe ich ganz offen zu. Deshalb würde ich mich hüten da eine solche Pauschalisierung vom Stapel zu lassen.  

Ich weigere mich beharrlich, Leute wie Herrn Lammert ernst zu nehmen. Diese Generation ist was das Informationszeitalter angeht ganz einfach

deprecated.​


----------



## sfc (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Ich finde, der gute Herr hat gar nicht mal so unrecht. Hier wird zum Glück viel moderiert, aber der Ton ist trotzdem oft genug unterirdisch. Einige Foren besuche ich schon gar nicht mehr, weil da nur Gift und Galle versprüht wird. Auf Facebook, wo die meisten Leute mit ihrem Klarnamen auftreten, habe ich das merkwürdigerweise noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Dass er sich tatsächlich über lange Zeit selbst am Betrieb eines Forums beteiligt hat, bezweifle ich nämlich stark... In den Foren in denen ich bis jetzt unterwegs war und bin, sind rohe Diffamierungen nämlich sehr selten.



Das spricht in erster Linie für das Forum und seine Moderatoren. Zumindest als Moderator und insbesondere in Foren mit jüngerer Zielgruppe muss man sich fast täglich mit verbalen Ausschweifungen herum schlagen. Der "einfache User" sieht den meisten Schund nicht (was auch Sinn der Sache und vom Gesetzgeber gewollt ist), weswegen es in gut moderierten Foren nach weniger aussieht, als es tatsächlich ist.

Die Erfahrung hat aber auch gezeigt, sobald die betreffenden Personen der Anonymität beraubt werden (Facebook sei Dank), wird's ganz still von der Seite.


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



sfc schrieb:


> Auf Facebook, wo die meisten Leute mit ihrem Klarnamen auftreten, habe ich das merkwürdigerweise noch nicht erlebt.


 
Ich muss sagen, gerade auf Facebook ist es deutlich schlimmer. Auch hier habe ich nicht genug Vergleiche, ich like nicht soviel und wühle meist auch nicht in den Kommentaren der Meldungen solcher Seiten. 

Aber neulich habe ich tatsächlich mal bei der Battlefield-Seite ein bisschen gestöbert - es taten sich Abgründe auf...

Betrachtet man einen größeren Durchschnitt hast du aber sicher Recht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Wenn man ganz schnell ist bekommt man es hier teilweise auch mit, mir fällt so etwas auch aber nur bei den Jüngeren auf mit wenigen Ausnahmen. Natürlich sorgt die Anonymität für eine generell geringere Hemmschwelle, aber man erlebt auch im real Life das der Ton rauher geworden ist. Wer sich längerfristig in Foren tummeln will schaltet eh minstestens einen Gang zurück. Was dem CDU Häuptling da präsentiert wurde kann auch ganz gezielt der Hinterhof gewesen sein in einem 08 / 15 Forum.


----------



## Mast3rmind (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> aber man erlebt auch im real Life das der Ton rauher geworden ist.



da bin ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher! ich denke eher das man sensibilisierter für das thema ist da man es immer und immer wieder hört. von den medien (insbesondere hartz4 tv - wobei ich den begriff eigtl. nicht mag!) "im internet", foren, freunde, verwandte, bekannte... denke ich aber mal 15 - 20 jahre zurück hat sich in den kreisen in denen ich verkehre und verkehrt habe, wenig bis gar nichts dergleichen getan. (wobei ich sicherlich nicht alle gesellschaftlichen kreise kenne)


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Der Ton IST rauher geworden im RL, aber m.M. nach nicht wegen Internet-Foren. Man muss nur nachts nach 23:00 durch die Stadt gehen.
-Nie war es so leicht, grundlos in eine Pöbelei oder gar Schlägerei verwickelt zu werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



onslaught schrieb:


> Der Ton IST rauher geworden im RL, aber m.M. nach nicht wegen Internet-Foren. Man muss nur nachts nach 23:00 durch die Stadt gehen.
> -Nie war es so leicht, grundlos in eine Pöbelei oder gar Schlägerei verwickelt zu werden.



Jepp so ist es.
Ich kenne selbst genügend Leute in den verschiedensten Altersgruppen die sich zivilisiert benehmen. Alleine harmlos und in der Gruppe wird der dicke Max raus gekehrt. So etwas passiert dann auch im Forum wenn die auf ihresgleichen treffen.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

@Ahab: Dann guck dir die Idioten mal im GMX Forum an. Falls man das als Forum bezeichnen kann. Die pöbeln, bleidigen, hetzen die ganze Zeit. Werde sie gesperrt kommen sie mit neuen Konto und Nicknamen wieder.


----------



## Carmir (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Ich finde der Mann hat Recht. Einiges, was sich Leute in Foren an den Kopf werfen würden sie sich mit Klarnamen eher nicht trauen, man vergist vielleicht auch eher mal dass da ein anderer Mensch auf der anderen Seite sitzt. Nur Klarnamenzwang darf natürlich trotzdem nicht die Antwort sein, aber das schlägt er ja auch gar nicht vor.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Hier kriegt man das nur nicht so mit weil es auch genug Moderatoren gibt die sofort einschreiten. Oder auch weil es hier mehr vernünftige Personen gibt als in Trollforen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier kriegt man das nur nicht so mit weil es auch genug Moderatoren gibt die sofort einschreiten. Oder auch weil es hier mehr vernünftige Personen gibt als in Trollforen.



Richtig, hier ist ja die meiste Zeit jemand anwesend der eingreifen kann. Man kann auch selbst mal dazwischen gehen oder eben den Beitrag melden damit es schneller geht.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die pöbeln, bleidigen, hetzen die ganze Zeit. Werde sie gesperrt kommen sie mit neuen Konto und Nicknamen wieder.



Das ist auch so ein Problem. Die richtigen Konsequenzen fehlen. Es gibt zwar Foren, die knallhart bestimmte Fälle vor Gericht treiben, aber das ist doch eher die Minderheit. Das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis stimmt da nicht immer.


----------



## Burn_out (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Ich denke, dass ist völlig normal. Da wo diskutiert wird und Fronten aufeinander prallen fliegen früher oder später die Fetzen. Dazu kommt auch, dass Geschriebenes öfters falsch verstanden werden kann bspl Sarakmus.
Am Alter würde ich das nichtmal fest machen, denn selbst in Autoforen, wo eher ältere unterwegs sind geht es zur Sache. 

Allerdings habe zumindestes ich den Eindruck, dass im letzten Jahr zumindestens in den Foren wo ich so unterwegs bin das Klima abgekühlt ist. Das mag daran liegen, dass viele Themen nun durchgekaut sind und einfach darauf verwiesen wird, man soll es sich durchlesen wenn man dazu was will.

Streitpunkt wird es an sich immer geben Konsole vs PC; AMD vs Intel; Audi gegen BMW; Apple gegen Android.

Das wichtigste ist letztendlich, dass man erkennt, dass es nicht nur schwarz und weiß gibt. Jeder hat seine Meinung, dass sollte man respektieren und wenn man argumentiert, dann man Fakten


----------



## Ifosil (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Anonymität im Internet ist sehr wichtig, denn stellt euch mal vor ihr schreibt auf Youtube ein Kommentar zum Thema 2. Weltkrieg. Ein Nazi passt euer Kommentar nicht und weis sofort wo du wohnst... das ist nicht hinnehmbar. Die Umgangsformen sind nicht nur im Internet schlecht, sondern auch im echten Leben. Da stehen Eltern und Staat in der Pflicht da mal drauf zu schauen. Man könnte Jugendliche in der Schule dieses Thema näher bringen. Internet ist eine gesellschaftliche Größe, die Politik muss das endlich verstehen, doch da oben mangelt es an Sachverstand.


----------



## runningduck (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Politiker bemängeln Umgangsformen.

Also ich habe nicht vergessen das in der CDU zum Thema Euro mit begriffen wie 'ich kann deine fresse nicht mehr sehen' um sich geworfen wurde. Und nachdem das bekannt wurde gabs keine Öffentliche entschuldigung für die wortwahl. Wie kommen die gleichen Menschen dazu anderen Benimmvorschriften machen zu wollen?


----------



## kühlprofi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Als ob das Problem in den Foren entstehen würde, so ein Quatsch. 
Wenn ich draussen herumlaufe und die 14-16 Jährigen Kinder (sehr sehr oft ausländische) höre, ist deren Verhalten und vulgäre Ausdrucksweise viel schlimmer und extrem fragwürdig.
Das ensteht doch schon alleine in der Erziehung wie sich die Kid's und auch Erwachsene formulieren und mit dem Respekt gegenüber Andere umgehen.
Klar ist die Hemmschwelle etwas geringer wenn man "Anonym" seinen Senf rauslassen kann, aber dennoch sehe ich das Problem in der schlechten Erziehung!
Das merkt man an jedem noch so kleinen Bahnhof wenn man die Gespräche von sagen wir mal 15-20 jährigen anhört - auf welchem (Sprach-)Niveau die sich da bewegen!

BTW finde ich Facebook und Co. fördert das noch mehr als Internet-Foren, da es in den Foren meist um eine Thematik geht in Facebook und.Co naja sag ich jetzt meine Meinung mal nicht zu.


----------



## Zsinj (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das ensteht doch schon alleine in der Erziehung wie sich die Kid's und auch Erwachsene formulieren und mit dem Respekt gegenüber Andere umgehen.


Das ist allerdings wahr. Selbst fordern sie Respekt aber andere werden wie Handlanger behandelt. Freundlichkeit und benehmen ist leider allzu oft Fehlanzeige. 

Im Internet setzt sich das natürlich fort und was manche ablassen ist wirklich jenseits von allem vertretbaren. Aber da lobe ich mir Foren mit anständigen Moderatoren die Ordnung halten und zugegeben halte ich mich idR. auch nur in solchen Foren auf. Einfach weil ich keine Lust habe solchen Bodensatz lesen zu müssen. 
Wenn man mit etwas unzufrieden ist und man das anderen mitteilen will, kann man das auch mit ordentlichen Mitteln tun. Da kommt am Ende auch mehr heraus als bei irgend welchen Trollthreads.

Die Anonymität abzuschaffen, nun ja, abgesehen von der Frage *wie *das überhaupt gehen soll, würde das auch nicht immer helfen.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Also so sehr ich denn Herrn Lammert auch leiden kann, ich finde es gibt nichts wichtigeres als die Anonymität im Internet.
Es kommt auch immer an wo man sich rumtreibt. Aber das gibt es ja auch im realen Leben. Da unternimmt doch auch keiner was dagegen. Vllt sollte man grade dort mal mit positiven Beispiel vorangehen bevor man in Regionen vorstößt mit denen man selber kaum vertraut ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Klar ist die Hemmschwelle etwas geringer wenn man "Anonym" seinen Senf rauslassen kann, aber dennoch sehe ich das Problem in der schlechten Erziehung!



Durch die Virtualisierung der Kommunikation sinkt aber auch der Einfluss klassischer Erziehungsquellen. Auf einem Schulhof führt man keinen Abende füllenden Nvidia vs. ATI Flamewar. Nicht, weil die Fanboys Hemmungen hätten, sich im RL nur unwesentlich harmlosere Begriffe an den Kopf zu werfen, sondern weil sie da nicht "unter sich sind". In 0,nix würden Unbeteiligte darauf aufmerksam und Autoritätspersonen würden einschreiten. Selbst in höheren Altersschichten sind die Hemmschwellen in der Öffentlichkeit wesentlich höher, als wenn man sich "unter sich" wähnt.
Im Gegenzug steigt online auch die Bandbreite der Kontakte - und in unmoderierten Diskussionen (die nunmal in der Überzahl sind) orientiert sich der Umgangston schnell am gemeinsamen Minimum. Auf diese Art können sich Ausdrucksweisen, die früher auf Problemviertel beschränkt gewesen wären, bundesweit verbreiten.
Beides zusammen führt zu einer schleichenden Gewöhnung an und Duldung von Aggressivität (was sich dann z.B. durch fehlende Hilfeleistung bei Gewalt im RL äußert) auf einem Niveau, dass Offline sofort durch die gegenseitige Überwachung der Gesellschaft verhindert werden würde. Nicht ganz zu unterschätzen sollte man auch die Auswirkungen auf die nicht-aggressive Sprache. Denn der inflationäre Einsatz von Beleidigungen führt zu deren Entwertung, so dass früher aggressiv besetzte Äußerungen heute als harmlos empfunden werden - von der Internetgeneration. Nur von dieser. Wenige Jahrgänge darüber (und erst recht in Lamberts Alter) haben die Wörter dagegen noch ihre ursprüngliche Bedeutung und entsprechend entsetzt sind derartige Personen, wenn sie mit online Kommunikation konfrontiert werden oder gar im RL auf (meist jugendliche) Personen treffen, die nicht mehr zwischen beiden Bereichen unterscheiden und auf der Straße genau die gleiche beleidigungsreiche, höflichkeitsfreie und offensive Kommunikationsform verwenden, die sie sich in Foren angewöhnt haben.


@topic:
Wesentlich beachtenswerter wäre aber imho seine Ausführungen zur selektiven, selbst verstärkenden Informationswahrnehmung.


----------



## paxpl (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bundestagspräsident kritisiert Aggressivität in Internet-Foren - Anonymität Hauptursache für Verrohung der Umgangsformen?*

Es gibt eben auch "Kinder" im Internet!!!


----------

